

20-Somethings take on $50 billion counterfeit-drug biz - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/10/20somethings-ta.html

======
bootload
_"... Using cellphones to connect the people who produce drugs with the people
taking them, the Dartmouth-schooled duo's big goal is to reduce the amount of
counterfeit pharmaceuticals in the world by 25 percent ..."_

A huge problem in the Pharma industry is identification and verification of
consumer drugs. I wonder why the industry itself cannot find solutions like
this.

~~~
teej
They're typically so far removed from the illegal activity it's hard to track,
regulate, detect, or enforce. The drugs pass so many hands from maker to
consumer.

